
From Zero to CTO - techterrier
https://medium.com/cto-craft/from-zero-to-cto-dominic-barker-is-in-the-spotlight-9d5dcbe79c72
======
stmw
"She seemed to have so much belief in me that I just went along with it. " \-
great line

